

Slime Molds Are Earth’s Smallest, Oldest Farmers  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/01/bacteria-farming-amoeba/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2122544>

